# Steam Heating



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

There is what I call a steam valve on my father-in-law's steam pipe in the cellar. It appears to be a bleed valve; it is 'misting' in the little room and leaking. There is condensation on the other pipes in that room. Is this normal? Being a FL plumber I don't know much about boilers and such. I think this is a 2-pipe steam system. My father-in-law used to have an oil furnace but he converted to gas a few years ago, if that matters.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

I know, go to the DIY forum....:laughing:


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

Steam vent. Lets the air out of the main, so it will fill with steam. 

Just wheel a new one in.


----------



## bct p&h (Jan 19, 2013)

RealLivePlumber said:


> Steam vent. Lets the air out of the main, so it will fill with steam.
> 
> Just wheel a new one in.


What he said. Just want to add that you should get one that matches the boiler pressure. Residential steam is probably going to be under 5 psi.


----------



## newyorkcity (Nov 25, 2010)

Give me a couple of hours, and I'll get you some good info.


----------



## Plumbworker (Oct 23, 2008)

Its a main vent replace it with something like a Hoffman Model 4A Part No.401413 steam vent.. Its a thermostatic vent once hot steam hits the end of the main the float shuts it off..


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

Replace it with one that is either the same or comparable. If it moves too fast or too slow it will throw the system off.


----------



## ZL700 (Dec 8, 2009)

Hoffman # 75 would be the best vent.

However can't see everything and it looks like this may be close to boiler? Main vents are usually at the end of the distribution line. Water is what kills these, it's best to get it on a riser above the pipe high as possible.


----------



## Plumbworker (Oct 23, 2008)

hoffman 75 is a good choice too.. let vent for larger sized systems though


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

ZL700 said:


> Hoffman # 75 would be the best vent.
> 
> However can't see everything and it looks like this may be close to boiler? Main vents are usually at the end of the distribution line. Water is what kills these, it's best to get it on a riser above the pipe high as possible.


At least 6". Good point.


----------



## newyorkcity (Nov 25, 2010)

The best thing you can do is go here:
http://www.heatinghelp.com/article-categories/16/Steam

Do the rads have a return? If they do, then it would be a two pipe steam system.
The ideal place for a main vent is a foot upstream of the end of the run.
The best end of run main vent is a Gorton no 2.
I can pm you to a place where there are guys that breathe steam heating.
Anyway, go to the site, cause it it great reading.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

newyorkcity said:


> The best thing you can do is go here:
> http://www.heatinghelp.com/article-categories/16/Steam
> 
> Do the rads have a return? If they do, then it would be a two pipe steam system.
> ...


 





I mis-spoke in my first post; it's a 1-pipe sytem.

Thanks guys. I thought it was an air vent with a bad seal but wanted confirmation.


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

Tommy plumber said:


> I mis-spoke in my first post; it's a 1-pipe sytem.
> 
> Thanks guys. I thought it was an air vent with a bad seal but wanted confirmation.


One pipe systems have auto vents on the opposite side of the radiator valve. It operates the same way. It will let air out and some steam until the steam closes it. If I were to replace it I would consider an adjustable vent for zone control.


----------



## mtfallsmikey (Jan 11, 2010)

newyorkcity said:


> The best thing you can do is go here:
> http://www.heatinghelp.com/article-categories/16/Steam
> 
> Do the rads have a return? If they do, then it would be a two pipe steam system.
> ...


And, buy Dan's books on steam, better yet go to one of his seminars (not a shill!)
Anyway, if everything's sized/piped/working ok, shouldn't need any more than 1/2 psi steam pressure on the Pressuretrol setting.


----------



## theplumbinator (Sep 6, 2012)

Dan holohan: pocket full of steam problems, the lost art of steam heating, so we've got steam heat, or greening up your steam. All highly recommend if your interested in learning about steam. 

But yes definitely add the longest nipple you can and a coupling to that vent, helps to prolong life and reduce noise. Your father in law probably forgot to mention that he recently over filled the boiler without realizing it. Never fails to wreck one of those vents soon after. Old people cant see the water line on the site glass that well in a dark basement anymore lol. I'm sure not the only guy that has been out on that call with water pouring out of a first floor vary vent on to the living room carpet.... Still think thats better than mistaking the gas for the brakes and crashing through the front of 7eleven....


----------

